# Good Trainer in Southern California



## dgon27 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm looking for a good trainer in Southern California. I am located in Moreno Valley, California. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Danny

TESSA (F GSD 5.5 months old)


----------



## MrMacleod (Jan 15, 2007)

Adlerhorst.

Dave Riever is the man! They mostly train for Police work, but on Tuesdays and Saturdays they have OB classes for 25 bucks. There is no commitment and you can come and go as you please.

They also offer private lessons for 50/hr or 65/hr +45 cents a mile for in home training.

http://www.adlerhorst.com/


----------

